# (ND) Black Lab - "Joey" MH



## Guest (Nov 15, 2009)

Ole Cottoneyed Joey MH, sire Jolor's Up North, Dam Reba Maxx Grey Oaks Surprise. 2008, Derby 4th and Derby Jam, 3 Senior passes and 3 Master passes in a row before 2 years old. Placed 4th in 2nd annual MN Master Hunt Test, plus 2 junior passes with my 14 year old son - was NDRC Hunt Test Dog of the Year - Feb 2009 passed Canine Good Citizen test with my son. July 2009, Master Title, Senior Title and another Junior pass with 15 year old son, Sept 2009 Junior handler title with 15 year old and 1 senior pass with him. OFA hips Good #LR-177616G27M-PI, Elbows Normal #LR-EL40939M27-PI, Cerf Clear, and EIC Clear. Joey is a joy to run and being my first dog I trained has been a great and willing dog. Steady to flush out upland game hunting and a great duck and goose hunter. He is a family dog that is mellow in the house but a charger in the field. Joey and my son on December 22, 2009 passed their Therapy Test and will now be visiting nursing homes. To have a dog that runs in the field like Joey but so laid back at home is quiet a joy. More information email me at [email protected].


----------

